# I have to brag about my wife for a sec.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The little lady bought us both bows for my birthday last year and we started bow hunting. I really think she's getting the hang of it!

Here are her 2013 and 2014 bucks respectively:





Can't wait to see what 2015 brings her. I hope we didn't use up all our luck these last 2 years!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Very, very good bucks! A beautiful wife in the first picture and beautiful country in the second. You have to love having a wife that likes to hunt.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Go girl power


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

:shock: Are those bucks real? She got it goin' on!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh yeah. They're real bucks all right. Or at least they used to be lol.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

What a GREAT looking pair of BUCKS.. I'd just like to draw 2 tags in 2 years. Looks like some public land I use to hunt. GREAT JOB GAL.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome! What kinda bows?


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Is it possible that part of the name of that location is basin? Love the view in the background.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! You must be thinking of a different place, neverdrawn. I guess it is part of the Great Basin haha, but the immediate area doesn't have the word basin in the name. Randomelk, my wife bought me a Diamond Outlaw and she got a Bear Homewrecker. She absolutely hates the name of the bow, but she liked the look of it and the way it shot. We've thought about upgrading her to a Matthews Jewel, but why mess with a good thing? I think that would be bad juju to start shooting a different bow now. I killed a little 4 point with my Outlaw last year, but it pales in comparison to her bucks.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

She's kinda kicking your ass.....a little. :grin::mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Freaking cool! Good on the both of you!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

klbzdad said:


> She's kinda kicking your ass.....a little. :grin::mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:


She really is! I'm just learning to be okay with it haha.


----------

